# Basketballboards.net official Preseason Top 25 voting



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

IT is time to vote for your Pre-season Top 25 for basketbalboards.net. Voting will end October 21st. here is how votes are tallied 25 points for #1 team and 1 point for #25 team. Please try to have NOT HOMERS and BE OBJECTIVE. I do not want BBB.net poll to be like the damn Harris Poll in college football. for example, do not put UNC as #1 when clearly they are not top 20 team at teh very least for the preseason. They might be a top 20 teamlater in the season.

This is just the begining of BBB.net Top 25 rankings. Everyweek we will have a BBB.net Top 25 rankings. Voting opens 7pm CDT and close Monday at 12pm CDT


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1-Texas
2-Villnova
3-Michigan State
4-Duke
5-Louisville
6-Gonzaga
7-Oklahoma
8-Memphis
9-Boston College
10-Arizona
11-Maryland
12-Stanford
13-West Virginia
14-Iowa
15-Alabama
16-Kentucky
17-UCONN
18-Iowa State
19-Kansas
20-Syracuse
21-UCLA
22-Wake Forest
23-George Washington
24-Florida
25-Miami


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1. Duke
2. Texas
3. Villanova
4. MSU
5. Gonzaga
6. Arizona
7. UConn
8. Memphis
9. Oklahoma
10. Louisville
11. BC
12. West Virginia
13. Stanford
14. Kentucky
15. UCLA
16. Maryland
17. Iowa
18. Alabama
19. George Washington
20. Illinois
21. Indiana
22. Iowa State
23. Syracuse
24. Charlotte
25. Kansas

Dropped from Post-Summer Rankings: Miami (23), Nevada (25)



I still don't understand why Duke isn't one of your top two.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

1. DePaul

Just kidding :cheers: 

1. Duke
2. Villanova
3. Texas
4. Gonzaga
5. UConn
6. Arizona
7. Louisville
8. Oklahoma
9. MSU 
10. BC
11. West Virginia
12. Stanford
13. Kentucky
14. UCLA
15. Memphis
16. Alabama
17. Syracuse
18. Maryland
19. Illinois
20. Indiana
21. Iowa State
22. Michigan
23. Charlotte
24. Kansas
25. Ohio State


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

1. Duke
2. Texas
3. Villanova
4. Gonzaga
5. Michigan State
6. Oklahoma
7. Lousiville
8. Uconn
9. Memphis
10. Boston College
11. Stanford
12. West Virginia
13. Kentucky
14. Wake Forest
15. Arizona
16. Maryland
17. Miami
18. Iowa State
19. Illionis
20. Iowa
21. Kansas
22. UCLA
23. Florida
24. Alabama
25. Ohio State


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

1. Duke
2. Texas
3. Villanova
4. UConn
5. Gonzaga
6. Arizona
7. Louisville
8. MSU
9. Oklahoma 
10. Stanford
11. West Virginia
12. BC
13. Kentucky
14. UCLA
15. Memphis
16. Alabama
17. Syracuse
18. Maryland
19. Illinois
20. Indiana
21. Iowa State
22. Kansas
23. Michigan
24. Ohio State
25. Charlotte


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

1. duke
2. texas
3. louisville
4. oklahoma
5. gonzaga
6. michigan state
7. kentucky
8. villanova
9. connecticut
10. alabama
11. texas tech
12. boston college
13. wake forest
14. north carolina
15. kansas
16. ohio state
17. charlotte
18. illinois
19. arizona
20. oklahoma state
21. syracuse
22. washington
23. creighton
24. ohio university
25. old dominion


----------



## dms83 (Sep 29, 2005)

1.Duke
2.Texas
3.Villanova
4.Gonzaga
5.Oklahoma
6.Boston College
7.Arizona
8.UConn
9.Kentucky
10.LSU
11.Alabama
12.Kansas
13.Iowa State


----------



## dms83 (Sep 29, 2005)

1.Duke
2.Texas
3.Villanova
4.Gonzaga
5.Oklahoma
6.Boston College
7.Arizona
8.UConn
9.Kentucky
10.Michigan State
11.LSU
12.Kansas
13.Iowa
14.Indiana
15.Alabama
16.George Washington
17.Maryland
18.West Virginia
19.Stanford
20.Maryland
21.Washington
22.Oklahoma State
23.Georgetown
24.Iowa State
25.Illinois
right on the bubble: UNC-Charlotte, Nevada, Miami, Cal, South Carolina, Tennessee, Florida


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1.	Texas
2.	Duke
3.	Villanova
4.	Michigan St
5.	Gonzaga
6.	Oklahoma
7.	Arizona
8.	Louisville
9.	UConn
10.	Memphis
11.	Boston College
12.	West Virginia
13.	Stanford
14.	Alabama
15.	Kentucky
16.	UCLA
17.	Iowa
18.	Wake Forest
19.	Maryland
20.	Indiana
21.	George Washington
22.	Syracuse
23.	Iowa State
24.	Illinois
25.	Ohio State


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

1. Duke
2. Connecticut
3. Texas
4. Michigan State
5. Villanova
6. Gonzaga
7. Oklahoma
8. Stanford
9. Kentucky
10. Arizona
11. Louisville
12. Memphis
13. UCLA
14. Washington
15. Alabama
16. Boston College
17. Charlotte
18. Texas Tech
19. Iowa State
20. George Washington
21. Illinois
22. Indiana
23. California
24. Wake Forest
25. Kansas


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

1- Duke
2- Texas
3- Michigan State
4- Villanova
5- Memphis
6- Connecticut
7- Kentucky
8- Oklahoma 
9- Gonzaga
10- Louisville
11- Stanford
12- Oregon
13- Boston College
14- Kansas
15- Indiana
16- Iowa
17- Arizona
18- Miami
19- California
20- UCLA
21- Syracuse
22- Texas Tech
23- Wake Forest
24- George Washington
25- Alabama


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

josegr said:


> 1- Duke
> 2- Texas
> 3- Michigan State
> 4- Villanova
> ...



I'm glad someone finally ranked Oregon appropriately...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm glad someone finally ranked Oregon appropriately...


so where is your preseason ranking?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

1. Duke
2. Michigan St.
3. Villanova
4. Gonzaga
5. Texas
6. UCONN
7. Memphis
8. Oklahoma
9. Louisville
10. Boston College
11. Kentucky
12. Oregon
13. Arizona
14. Texas Tech
15. West Virginia
16. Syracuse
17. Stanford
18. Iowa
19. Maryland
20. Illinois
21. Alabama
22. Kansas
23. UCLA
24. Iowa St.
25. Ohio St.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

we need more votes


----------



## RDriesen05 (Nov 28, 2004)

1-Duke
2-Michigan State
3-Louisville
4-Texas
5-Villanova
6-Oklahoma
7-Gonzaga
8-Arizona
9-Memphis
10-Boston College
11-Maryland
12-Stanford
13-UCONN
14-Kentucky
15-Iowa
16-Alabama
17-George Washington
18-Iowa State
19-Kansas
20-Syracuse
21-UCLA
22-Wake Forest
23-West Virginia
24-Florida
25-Charlotte


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why in the world aren't the AE & A10 people voting. That's like 25+ more ballots right there. Or are they in their own little world? Are there no AE or A10 teams worthy of being the Top 25?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> Why in the world aren't the AE & A10 people voting. That's like 25+ more ballots right there. Or are they in their own little world? Are there no AE or A10 teams worthy of being the Top 25?



not sure.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

]1-Texas
2-Villnova
3-Michigan State
4-Duke
5-Louisville
6-Gonzaga
7-Oklahoma
8-Memphis
9-Boston College
10-Arizona
11-Maryland
12-Stanford
13-West Virginia
14-Iowa
15-Alabama
16-Kentucky
17-UCONN
18-Iowa State
19-Kansas
20-Syracuse
21-UCLA
22-Wake Forest
23-George Washington
24-Florida
25. Rutgers


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why are people still ranking Nova in the top 2, even after Sumpter's injury?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

1-Duke
2-Michigan St
3-Texas
4-Arizona
5-Villanova
6-Gonzaga
7-Uconn
8-Louisville
9-Memphis
10-Oklahoma St.
11-Kentucky
12-Boston College
13-Iowa
14-Alabama
15-Oklahoma
16-Kansas
17-Maryland
18-Michigan 
19-West Virginia
20-Stanford
21-George Wahington
22-Iowa St.
23-Syracuse
24-UCLA
25-Florida


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting will end on Friday, we would like to have more votes by then. Also remember the first poll of the season voting will start soon. we will let you know when


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Here what the top 25 would look like, if you don't like it,vote by Friday


1-DUKE
2-Texas
3-Nova
4-MSU
5-Zaga
6-UCONN
7-Louisville
8-Arizona
9-Boston College
10-Memphis
11-Kentucky
12-Stanford
13-Alabama
14-WestVirgina
15-Maryland
16-Iowa
17-UCLA
18-Kansas
19-Syracuse
20-Iowa State
21-Indinia
22-Wake
23-George Washington
24-Illionis
25-Texas Tech

If you dont't like it, vote until Friday


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting closed.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE Vote for BBB.net Top25 Poll week of 11/22*

Time to vote for BBB.net weekly Top 25 vote. Normally voting starts around 6-7pm CDT on Sunday evening and close at 10pm CDT Monday evenings. I am opening up voting a couple hour earlier since I have to be at a meeting that I really do not want to be at.

Each vote is worth points. for example #1 rank team gets 25 points. #10 rank gets 16 points and so on to #25 gets one vote.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE Vote for BBB.net Top25 Poll week of 11/22*

1. Duke
2. Texas
3. Gonzaga
4. UConn
5. Arizona
6. Villanova
7. Memphis
8. Oklahoma
9. Louisville
10. MSU
11. BC
12. West Virginia
13. Florida
14. Kentucky
15. UCLA
16. Maryland
17. Iowa
18. Illinois
19. George Washington
20. Kansas
21. Alabama
22. Syracuse
23. Indiana
24. Wake Forest
25. Ohio State


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE Vote for BBB.net Top25 Poll week of 11/22*

1. Texas
2. Duke
3. Villanova
4. Connecticut
5. Gonzaga
6. Arizona
7. Oklahoma
8. Memphis
9. Kentucky
10. Boston College
11. Louisville
12. Michigan State
13. West Virginia
14. Florida
15. Illinois
16. UCLA
17. Iowa
18. Syracuse
19. Alabama
20. Indiana
21. George Washington
22. Maryland
23. Kansas
24. Wisconsin
25. Ohio State


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE Vote for BBB.net Top25 Poll week of 11/22*

1. Duke 
2. Texas
3. Connecticut
4. Oklahoma
5. Villanova
6. Memphis
7. Arizona
8. Gonzaga
9. Kentucky
10. Washington
11. Florida
12. UCLA
13. Boston College
14. Louisville
15. Maryland
16. George Washington
17. Michigan State
18. NC State
19. Arkansas
20. Syracuse
21. Stanford
22. Illinois
23. Kansas 
24. Iowa State
25. Ohio State


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE Vote for BBB.net Top25 Poll week of 11/22*

1. Texas
2. Duke
3. Villanova
4. Oklahoma
5. Gonzaga
6. Memphis
7. Arizona
8. UCONN
9. Kentucky
10. Washington
11. UCLA
12. Boston College
13. Louisville
14. Florida
15. Maryland
16. Alabama
17. Syracuse
18. George Washington
19. Stanford
20. Michigan State
21. Kansas
22. Illinois
23. Iowa State 
24. Indiana
25. Nevada


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE Vote for BBB.net Top25 Poll week of 11/22*

1. Texas
2. Duke
3. UCONN
4. Villanova
5. Gonzaga
6. Memphis
7. Oklahoma
8. Arizona
9. Boston College
10. Kentucky
11. Louisville
12. West Virginia
13. Florida
14. Illinois
15. Michigan State
16. Syracuse
17. Iowa
18. Maryland
19. George Washington
20. UCLA
21. Indiana
22. Wake Forest
23. Washington
24. Alabama
25. Kansas


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE Vote for BBB.net Top25 Poll week of 11/22*

poll closes in 55minutes... make your vote


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE Vote for BBB.net Top25 Poll week of 11/22*

1. Duke
2. Texas
3. Villanova
4. UConn
5. Gonzaga
6. Okalhoma
7. Memphis
8. Arizona
9. Boston College
10. Kentucky
11. Louisville
12. Florida
13. Michigan State
14. Illionis
15. Washington
16. West Virginia
17. Iowa State
18. Indiana
19. Wake Forest
20. George Washington
21. UCLA
22. Alabama
23. Nevada
24. Kansas
25. Stanford


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*VOTE for BBB.net weekly Top 25 November 27*

Time to vote again for BBB.net weekely Top25 You will have unitl 10Pm CDT on MOnday night to vote.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: VOTE for BBB.net weekly Top 25 November 27*

1	Uconn
2	Duke
3	Texas
4	Villanova
5	Gonzaga
6	Oklahoma
7	Boston College
8	Florida
9	Washington
10	Louisville
11	Indiana
12	Memphis
13	Iowa
14	George Washington
15	Kentucky
16	LSU
17	Winthrop
18	Maryland
19	Bucknell
20	UCLA
21	Illinois
22	Vanderbilt
23	Oregon
24	Arizona 
25	Michigan St


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: VOTE for BBB.net weekly Top 25 November 27*

1. Duke
2. Connecticut
3. Texas
4. Villanova
5. Oklahoma
6. Memphis
7. Gonzaga
8. Florida
9. Washington
10. Louisville
11. Boston College
12. Michigan State
13. George Washington
14. Indiana
15. Stanford
16. Kentucky
17. Maryland
18. NC State
19. LSU
20. UCLA
21. Illinois
22. Arizona
23. Alabama
24. Vanderbilt
25. Wisconsin


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE for BBB.net weekly Top 25 November 27*

1. Duke
2. Connecticut
3. Texas
4. Villanova
5. Gonzaga
6. Memphis
7. Oklahoma
8. Louisville
9. Florida
10. Boston College
11. George Washington
12. Indiana
13. Michigan State
14. NC State
15. Washington
16. Illinois
17. Arizona
18. Iowa
19. Kentucky
20. Maryland
21. UCLA
22. Bucknell
23. LSU
24. Wisconsin
25. Syracuse


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE for BBB.net weekly Top 25 November 27*



Jonathan Watters said:


> 1. Duke
> 2. Connecticut
> 3. Texas...


How can you rank UK but not have Iowa at all?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE for BBB.net weekly Top 25 November 27*

1. Duke
2. Connecticut
3. Texas
4. Oklahoma
5. Gonzaga
6. Memphis
7. Villanova
8. Louisville
9. Florida
10. Boston College
11. George Washington
12. Indiana
13. Michigan State
14. NC State
15. Washington
16. Iowa
17. Arizona
18. UCLA
19. Kentucky
20. Maryland
21. Illinois
22. Wisconsin
23. Nevada
24. Vanderbilt
25. Bucknell


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: VOTE for BBB.net weekly Top 25 November 27*

1. Duke
2. Texas
3. Uconn
4. Gonzaga
5. Oklahoma
6. villanova
7. louisville
8. michigan state
9. memphis
10. Boston College
11. NC state
12. Kentucky
13. illinois
14. wisconsin
15. Iowa
16. washington
17. Arizona
18. UCLA
19. wakeforest
20. vanderbilt
21. nevada
22. colorado ST
23. creighton
24. Bucknell
25.Nebraksa


came close-clemson xavier cincinatti, ST johns, Texas A&M, michagin penn state, ohio state Utah,Tennesee, oregon, LSU, Auburn, fresno state

i know its an odd 25. but colorado st is accually underatted, nebraska and creighton. both undefeated untill they lose they staying


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE for BBB.net weekly Top 25 November 27*

disapointed on the turn out here. Hope more to vote next week


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

It is Week 3 Top 25 voting time. Forget AP Poll. Forget Coaches Poll, this is our poll The Poll that matters. If you don't like Week 2 poll, voice your opinon. Poll ends aroud 10:15pm CDT Monday evening


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

1-Texas
2-UCONN
3-DUKE
4-Villanova
5-Memphis
6-Louisville
7-Michigan State
8-Gonzaga
9-Oklahoma
10-Iowa
11-UCLA
12-Boston College
13- Washington
14-Nevada
15-Indiana
16-George Washington
17-Wisconsin
18-Bucknell
19-Vandelbilt
20-Florida
21-Maryland
22-Wake Forest
23-Kentucky
24-Arizona
25-NC State


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

Shouldn't we wait until The Gonzaga-Washington game is over?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Shouldn't we wait until The Gonzaga-Washington game is over?


you h ave until MOnday evening to vote, and I just set the thread now b/c I would not be able to set it up later


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

1. UConn
2. Texas
3. Duke
4. Villanova
5. Memphis
6. Louisville
7. Oklahoma
8. Boston College
9. Florida
10. Gonzaga
11. George Washington
12. Michigan State
13. Washington
14. Iowa
15. Indiana
16. Nevada
17. NC State
18. Illinois
19. Maryland
20. Alabama
21. UCLA
22. Bucknell
23. LSU
24. Vanderbilt
25. UNC (that's for you Heinz!  )


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

Still no respect for Florida.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

After the Zag loss - even though i think they would win with competent officiating.

1 - Duke
2 - UConn
3 - Texas
4 - Villanova
5 - Memphis
6 - Louisville
7 - Michigan St
8 - Oklahoma
9 - Washington
10 - Gonzaga
11 - Nevada
12 - BC
13 - George Washington
14 - UCLA
15 - Florida
16 - Iowa
17 - Illinois
18 - Maryland
19 - Indiana
20 - Wake Forest
21 - LSU
22 - Bucknell
23 - NC St
24 - Kentucky
25 - UNC


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

How do you have Gonzaga dropping completely out of your rankings.....

You have to remember this was a close game, in Seattle and we were missing Raivio, Heytvelt and Erroll Knight.....We will drop a couple spots but nothing significant....I think we'll be about 12 or 13...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

1. Villanova
2. Duke
3. UConn
4. Memphis
5. Texas
6. Oklahoma
7. Louisville
8. Washington
9. Indiana
10. Boston College
11. Kentucky
12. Michigan State
13. Gonzaga
14. LSU
15. Florida
16. Wake Forest
17. Iowa
18. UCLA
19. Wisconsin
20. Nevada
21. West Virginia
22. Arizona
23. Alabama
24. North Carolina
25. Ohio State


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

1.	Duke
2.	Texas
3.	Villanova
4.	UConn
5.	Memphis
6.	Louisville
7.	Florida 
8.	Oklahoma
9.	Boston College
10.	Gonzaga
11.	Washington
12.	George Washington
13.	UCLA
14.	Michigan State
15.	Iowa
16.	Nevada
17.	Illinois
18.	Indiana
19.	Maryland
20.	Bucknell
21.	Kentucky
22.	Wake Forest
23.	UNC
24.	Vanderbilt
25.	Houston


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

1. Texas
2. Villanova
3. Duke
4. Uconn
5. Louisville
6. Memphis
7. Boston College
8. Florida
9. Oklahoma
10. Gonzaga 
11. Washington
12. Illinois
13. Iowa
14. Kentucky
15. Indiana
16. Michigan State
17. UCLA
18. Maryland
19. North Carolina
20. Alabama 
21. George Washington
22. Wake Forest
23. Houston
24. Bucknell
25. West Virginia


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

1. UConn
2. Texas
3. Villanova
4. Duke
5. Boston College
6. Memphis
7. Louisville
8. Gonzaga
9. Michigan St.
10. Oklahoma
11. Washington
12. Illinois
13. Iowa
14. George Washington
15. Maryland
16. Wake Forrest
17. Nevada
18. UCLA
19. Bucknell
20. Alabama


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

1	Uconn
2	Texas
3	Villanova
4	Duke
5	Washington
6	Louisville
7	Oklahoma
8	Boston College
9	Florida
10	Memphis
11	Gonzaga
12	Nevada
13	Iowa
14	Indiana
15	Illinois
16	Vanderbilt
17	Bucknell
18	Maryland
19	UCLA
20	George Washington
21	Alabama 
22	Kentucky
23	Michigan
24	Pitt
25	Clemson

Next 3:	UNC
Houston
Michigan St


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*



JuniorNoboa said:


> 1	Uconn
> 2	Texas
> 3	Villanova
> 4	Duke
> ...



You put Washington at #5?.....Sure they played solid against us, but barring a lot of cirumstances they wouldn't have pulled that game out at home.....

IMO they should be in the 10-15 range...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*



JuniorNoboa said:


> 23	Michigan
> 
> 25	Clemson


Nice pick with Clemson. I like that team... UM looked too sloppy for me in the B10 challenge. Although, most teams look pretty sloppy right now.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

1. Connecticut
2. Duke 
3. Villanova
4. Texas
5. Washington
6. Memphis
7. Florida
8. Gonzaga
9. Oklahoma
10. Boston College
11. Louisville
12. Michigan State
13. Maryland
14. Indiana
15. Iowa
16. Wake Forest
17. George Washington
18. UCLA
19. NC State
20. Illinois
21. Bucknell
22. Nevada
23. Vanderbilt
24. Ohio State
25. Alabama


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*



zagsfan20 said:


> You put Washington at #5?.....Sure they played solid against us, but barring a lot of cirumstances they wouldn't have pulled that game out at home.....
> 
> IMO they should be in the 10-15 range...


I tend to reward legit top 15 teams nicely for big wins early on. 

Right now there are only four teams that seem to above the group. After that it's wide open... took the undefeated team with the quality victory.

I don't doubt that Gonzaga beats Washington if they play again.

Where's your top 25 by the way?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

1. UCONN
2. Villanova
3. Duke 
4. Texas
5. Memphis
6. Louisville 
7. Boston College
8. Florida 
9. Gonzaga
10. Iowa
11. Oklahoma
12. Nevada 
13. Washington
14. Indiana
15. Michigan St.
16. UCLA (with a healthy Farmar)
17. George Washington
18. Maryland
19. Kentucky
20. North Carolina
21. Vanderbilt
22. Illinois
23. Wake Forest
24. Bucknell
25. West Virginia


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*



zagsfan20 said:


> How do you have Gonzaga dropping completely out of your rankings.....
> 
> You have to remember this was a close game, in Seattle and we were missing Raivio, Heytvelt and Erroll Knight.....We will drop a couple spots but nothing significant....I think we'll be about 12 or 13...


sorry, that was a brain fart. I mean to put them in there....time to edit


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

Dont know how anyone can have Michigan State over Illinois after Illinois just put a mauling (a mighty impressive one) to a team Michigan State just squeeked by the other day.. Is it because they have beat Arizona or what? 

I know I know.. Illinois has only beat Wichita State and North Carolina.. Not much.. But they are starting to look better..

LOL and no I dont really care that much.. Michigan State may be the better team at the end of the year and more than likely but I'm not so sure they are as of right now, today..

Nevermind.. Saw this was just closing not far after the Illini game.. No wonder.. :laugh:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net TOP 25 Week 3*

voting closed. final results will come out on Tuesday around 12:30pm CDT, sorry for delay.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

Vote for your BBB.net TOp 25 poll. If no fully top 25 rankings, vote will not count.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

1-DUKE
2-UCONN
3-Villanova
4-Memphis
5-Texas
6-Louisville
7-Michigan State
8-Gonzaga
9-Oklahoma
10-UCLA
11-Washington
12-George Washington
13-Wisconsin
14-Florida
15-Wake Forest
16-Nevada
17-Ohio State
18-Clemson
19-Indiana
20-NC State
21-Boston College
22-Maryland
23-Bucknell
24-Arizona
25-Illinois


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

1. Duke
2. UConn
3. Villanova
4. Memphis
5. Texas
6. Louisville (come on Rick. play somebody)
7. Florida
8. Oklahoma
9. George Washington
10. Washington
11. Gonzaga
12. Michigan State
13. Illinois
14. Maryland
15. Indiana
16. NC State
17. Boston College
18. UCLA
19. Wake Forest
20. UNC
21. Nevada
22. Michigan
23. Clemson
24. Bucknell
25. Iona (holla MAAC boys :laugh


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

1.	Duke
2.	Connecticut
3.	Villanova
4.	Oklahoma
5.	Memphis
6.	Michigan State
7.	Washington
8.	Texas
9.	Florida
10.	George Washington
11.	Gonzaga
12.	Illinois
13.	UCLA
14.	Louisville
15.	Maryland
16.	Wake Forest
17.	Indiana
18.	NC State
19.	Michigan
20.	Boston College
21.	Wisconsin
22.	Iowa State
23.	Ohio State
24.	Bucknell
25.	Northern Iowa


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

1. Duke 
2. Villanova 
3. UConn 
4. Texas 
5. Louisville 
6. Memphis
7. Florida
8. Washington
9. Gonzaga
10. Illinois
11. Michigan State
12. Oklahoma
13. UCLA
14. George Washington
15. Maryland
16. NC State
17. West Virginia
18. North Carolina
19. Wake Forest
20. Wisconsin
21. Boston College
22. Indiana
23. Ohio State
24. Virginia Tech
25. Michigan


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

1.) Duke
2.) UCONN
3.) Villanova
4.) Memphis
5.) Florida
6.) Illinois
7.) Louisville
8.) Gonzaga
9.) Texas
10.) Oklahoma
11.) Washington
12.) Boston College
13.) UCLA
14.) Maryland
15.) Indiana
16.) Michigan St.
17.) George Washington
18.) Wake Forest
19.) Ohio State
20.) Bucknell
21.) Wisconsin
22.) North Carolina State
23.) North Carolina
24.) Houston
25.) Temple


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

1. Duke
2. UCONN
3. Villanova
4. Memphis
5. Illinois
6. Washington
7. Florida
8. Michigan State
9. Gonzaga
10. Oklahoma
11. Louisville
12. Texas
13. Wake Forest
14. George Washington
15. Boston College
16. North Carolina
17. UCLA
18. Maryland 
19. Indiana
20. Ohio State 
21. Bucknell	
22. Wisconsin
23. N.C. State
24. Michigan
25. Missouri State


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

1. Duke
2. Villanova
3. UCONN
4. Memphis
5. Oklahoma
6. Texas
7. Gonzaga
8. Illinois
9. Michigan St.
10. Louisville
11. Florida
12. Maryland
13. Washington
14. Indiana
15. George Washington
16. UCLA
17. Wisconsin
18. Michigan
19. Boston College
20. Wake Forest
21. NC State
22. North Carolina
23. Iowa
24. Ohio St.
25. Nevada


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

Vote WILL NOT COUNT. Missing 23



apelman42 said:


> 1.) Duke
> 2.) UCONN
> 3.) Villanova
> 4.) Memphis
> ...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

1	Duke
2	Uconn
3	Villanova
4	Florida
5	Louisville
6	Washington
7	Memphis
8	Illinois
9	Oklahoma
10	Texas
11	Gonzaga
12	George Washington
13	Michigan
14	UCLA
15	Pitt
16	Maryland
17	Michigan St
18	Ohio St
19	Houston
20	Indiana
21	Boston College
22	Nevada
23	Bucknell
24	UNC
25	Vanderbilt


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

1.	Duke
2.	Villanova
3.	UConn
4.	Memphis
5.	Louisville
6.	Texas
7.	Florida 
8.	Oklahoma
9.	Illinois
10.	Gonzaga
11.	Washington
12.	George Washington
13.	UCLA
14.	Michigan State
15.	Wake Forest
16.	UNC
17.	Maryland
18.	Houston
19.	Indiana
20.	Michigan
21.	Ohio State
22.	NC State
23.	Nevada
24.	Bucknell
25.	Northern Iowa


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*



kansasalumn said:


> Vote WILL NOT COUNT. Missing 23


Wooooooah...Thanks for noticing kansasalumn, I changed it.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

1. Duke
2. Villanova
3. UConn
4. Memphis
5. Louisville
6. Oklahoma
7. Texas
8. Washington
9. Gonzaga
10. Florida
11. Indiana
12. Michigan State
13. Wake Forest
14. LSU
15. Wisconsin
16. Illinois
17. UCLA
18. West Virginia
19. George Washington
20. Iowa
21. North Carolina
22. Maryland
23. Ohio State
24. Nevada
25. Boston College


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Bbb.net Top 25 Week 4!!!!!!!!!!*

voting closed


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

Time to VOTE for your TOP 25 RANKINGS. I have a feeling it will be a whole new Top 10 this week.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

1. Duke
2. Connecticut
3. Villanova
4. Oklahoma
5. Michigan State
6. Memphis
7. Washington
8. George Washington
9. Florida
10. UCLA
11. Gonzaga
12. Illinois
13. NC State
14. Maryland
15. Indiana
16. Ohio State
17. Wisconsin
18. Kentucky
19. Tennessee
20. Texas
21. Boston College
22. UNI
23. Cincinnati
24. Bucknell
25. LSU


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

Did you seriously drop Louisville completely out of the Top 25 b/c of one loss to Kentucky?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

1. Duke
2. UCONN
3. Villanova
4. Memphis
5. Oklahoma
6. Michigan St.
7. Gonzaga
8. Florida
9. George Washington
10. UCLA
11. Illinois
12. Washington
13. Tennessee
14. Indiana
15. Kentucky
16. NC State
17. Wisconsin
18. Ohio St.
19. Texas
20. Boston College
21. Louisville
22. North Carolina
23. Wake Forest
24. Bucknell
25. Maryland


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*



texan said:


> Did you seriously drop Louisville completely out of the Top 25 b/c of one loss to Kentucky?


Guilty! :clap: 

Well, that and the fact that they have looked like total dog crap in the other two games I have watched this year.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

1-DUKE
2-UCONN
3-NOVA
4-Memphis
5-Michigan Stte
6-Gonzaga
7-Oklahoma
8-UCLA
9-Washington
10-George Washington
11-Wisconsin
12-Florida
13-Wake Forest
14-Louisville
15-Nevada
16-Ohio State
17-Texas
18-Indiana
19-Kentucky
20-Boston College
21-NC State
22-Illionis
23-Maryland
24-Arizona
25-Tenn


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

On paper Louisville should be a top ten team,but based on what they have actually done you have to conclude that they aren't that good right now.This should change,but that's the way it is now.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*



texan said:


> Did you seriously drop Louisville completely out of the Top 25 b/c of one loss to Kentucky?



ok then what is yours Top 25 the way you think it should be?



Diable said:


> On paper Louisville should be a top ten team,but based on what they have actually done you have to conclude that they aren't that good right now.This should change,but that's the way it is now.


yours too


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*



Diable said:


> On paper Louisville should be a top ten team,but based on what they have actually done you have to conclude that they aren't that good right now.This should change,but that's the way it is now.


This is a team that was a fourth seed last year (debatable whether they deserved higher)... they lost there top player, as well as a few other key contributors.

Sure they have nice young talent, but I don't think they were top 10 on paper to start the season or now. Not sure if I will get a change to do any rankings this week, but I would put them somewhere around 20.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

1-UNC
2-Kansas (edited to make thread starter happy)
3-Nova
4-Memphis
5-Michigan Stte
6-Gonzaga
7-Oklahoma
8-UCLA
9-Washington
10-George Washington
11-Wisconsin
12-Florida
13-Wake Forest
14-Louisville
15-Nevada
16-Ohio State
17-Texas
18-Indiana
19-Kentucky
20-Boston College
21-NC State
22-Illionis
23-Maryland
24-Arizona
25-Tenn


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*



HeinzGuderian said:


> 1-UNC
> 2-UConn
> 3-Nova
> 4-Memphis
> ...


where's Duke at???????????


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*



siK_sTyLeZz said:


> where's Duke at???????????


who? (edited to add that no, I am NOT an owl)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*



kansasalumn said:


> ok then what is yours Top 25 the way you think it should be?
> 
> 
> 
> yours too



It was a very notable and somewhat bold drop. Usually a team ranked #4 doesn't fall completely out of the rankings because of 1 loss. Can I not inquire as to why he didn't rank Louisville? What does this have to do with my top 25?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*



texan said:


> It was a very notable and somewhat bold drop. Usually a team ranked #4 doesn't fall completely out of the rankings because of 1 loss. Can I not inquire as to why he didn't rank Louisville? What does this have to do with my top 25?



This is a voting thread for basketballboards.net.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*



texan said:


> It was a very notable and somewhat bold drop. Usually a team ranked #4 doesn't fall completely out of the rankings because of 1 loss. Can I not inquire as to why he didn't rank Louisville? What does this have to do with my top 25?


I didn't have Louisville ranked anywhere near #4 heading into the week...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

I don't understand why people have Washington ranked so much higher than Tennessee......Both teams have played very weak schedules and both teams have knocked off a top ten team.....I think if Tennessee should be ranked very close to Washington...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

1 Duke
2 Villanova
3 UConn
4 Oklahoma
5 Memphis
6 Florida
7 Michigan State
8 UCLA
9 Gonzaga
10 George Washington
11 Louisville
12 NC State
13 Wisconsin
14 Indiana
15 Texas
16 Wake Forest
17 Illinois
18 Boston College
19 Washington
20 Maryland
21 UNC
22 Ohio St
23 Clemson
24 Tennessee
25 Florida State


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*



HeinzGuderian said:


> who? (edited to add that no, I am NOT an owl)


You alright dude?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*



kansasalumn said:


> This is a voting thread for basketballboards.net.



So there can be no discussion about how people rank the teams? Is this thread exclusively for ranking the teams? The Louisville omission was quite a big one so I inquired as to why he didn't have them ranked. I don't think there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

1. Duke 
2. Villanova 
3. UConn 
4. Memphis 
5. Florida 
6. Washington
7. Gonzaga
8. Illinois
9. Michigan State
10. Oklahoma
11. UCLA
12. George Washington
13. Maryland
14. NC State
15. North Carolina 
16. West Virginia
17. Louisville 
18. Texas 
19. Wake Forest
20. Boston College
21. Ohio State
22. Indiana
23. Wisconsin 
24. Nevada
25. Tennessee


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

1. Duke
2. Connecticut
3. Villanova
4. Oklahoma
5. Michigan State
6. Memphis
7. George Washington
8. Florida
9. Washington
10. Gonzaga
11. UCLA
12. Illinois
13. NC State
14. Maryland
15. Indiana
16. Wisconsin
17. UNC
18. Kentucky
19. Tennessee
20. Ohio State
21. Texas
22. Boston College
23. Cincinnati
24. Bucknell
25. LSU


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE VOTE BBB.net WEEK 5 TOP 25*

closed.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Vote Vote Vote Week 6 Top 25 Rankings*

I hope everyone's holiday season has been a joyous one. It is time to vote for you Top 25 rankings


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Week 6 Top 25 Rankings*

1-DUKE
2-UCONN
3-NOVA
4-Memphis
5-Michigan Stte
6-Gonzaga
7-Washington
8-UCLA
9-George Washington
10-Florida
11-Louisville
12-Illinois
13-Oklahoma
14-Nevada
15-Indiana
16-Wisconsin
17-Ohio State
18-Boston College
19-NC State
20-Kentucky
21-Texas
22-Maryland
23-Arizona
24-West Virgina
25-Wake Forest


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Week 6 Top 25 Rankings*

1 Duke
2 Villanova 
3 UConnvicts
4 Memphis
5 Florida
6 Michigan State
7 Illinois
8 Gonzaga
9 George Washington
10 UCLA
11 North Carolina State
12 Oklahoma
13 Louisville(shaky win over Detroit though)
14 Ohio State
15 Boston College
16 Wisconsin
17 Indiana
18 Bucknell
19 Maryland
20 Nevada
21 West Virginia
22 Clemson
23 Arizona
24 Texas
25 Florida State


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Week 6 Top 25 Rankings*

1 - Duke
2 - Uconn
3 - Villanova
4 - Memphis
5 - Gonzaga
6 - Florida
7 - UCLA
8 - Washington
9 - George Washington
10 - Oklahoma
11 - Illinois
12 - Michigan St
13 - Louisville
14 - Boston College
15 - Texas
16 - Maryland
17 - Indiana
18 - NC St
19 - Nevada
20 - Wisconsin
21 - Kentucky
22 - Ohio St
23 - West Virginia
24 - Wake Forest
25 - Arizona


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Week 6 Top 25 Rankings*

1. UCONN
2. Duke
3. Villanova
4. Memphis
5. Michigan St.
6. Florida
7. Gonzaga
8. Illinois
9. George Washington
10. UCLA
11. Washington
12. NC State
13. Louisville
14. Indiana
15. Oklahoma
16. Wisconsin
17. Boston College
18. Maryland
19. Ohio St.
20. Texas
21. West Virginia
22. Wake Forest
23. Pittsburgh
24. Indiana St.
25. Kentucky


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Week 6 Top 25 Rankings*

1. Duke
2. Connecticut
3. Villanova
4. Memphis
5. Illinois
6. Florida
7. Gonzaga
8. Oklahoma
9. Washington
10. George Washington
11. Michigan State
12. UCLA
13. NC State
14. Indiana
15. Texas
16. Wisconsin
17. Boston College
18. Maryland
19. Ohio State
20. Pittsburgh
21. Nevada
22. Oklahoma State
23. Louisville
24. Tennessee
25. Kentucky


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Week 6 Top 25 Rankings*

1. Duke
2. Villanova
3. Memphis
4. UConn
5. Washington
6. Gonzaga
7. Florida
8. Indiana
9. Michigan State
10. Kentucky
11. West Virginia
12. Louisville
13. Wisconsin
14. Oklahoma
15. Illinois
16. UCLA
17. George Washington
18. Texas
19. Iowa
20. Wake Forest
21. Maryland
22. Ohio State
23. Nevada
24. Boston College
25. Northern Iowa


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vote Vote Vote Week 6 Top 25 Rankings*

closed


----------

